# New caad10 owner... Time to start building this up



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

I was finally able to find one that is in really good shape and from a good seller. I am thinking everything should basically move from my current frame to this, except I have to purchase a bb30 crankset. Looking forward to getting some miles on this very soon.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice...is that a Thomson stem as well? I didn't even know it said "anti vibration system" inside the stays until I saw this pic, lol. That's what I get for paying attention


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes, Thomson stem that I had on my Niner trail bike. I am really trying to do this with minimal out of pocket expense by salvaging what I have laying around. I am debating using an adapter so I can just use my existing Sram Force/GXP crankset on this bike, instead of purchasing a BB30 crankset. However, I guess there are some creaking issues with some adapters, which makes think otherwise


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

I am trying to figure out a couple of things, as I want to get started on this asap. I removed the campy 68x42 cups from this frame, but was surprised how tightly those were seated. My tool of choice, was my my RT-1 and a couple of taps with my hammer and drive side came out relatively easy, but the non drive side was really tight! I am trying to figure out what this residue is inside of the BB shell? Dried up loctite? Does it need to be removed prior to new crank install and what is the best method to clean remove?

Here are a couple of pics of what I am talking about:



















Also, I am confused as to what bearing assembly is needed if I am going with a set of Red or Force BB30 cranks?








or


----------



## kirbdoggy (Jan 6, 2012)

I recently changed out the crankset on my CAAD10. Same frame as yours. I found a lot of white lithium grease in the bottom bracket, looked the same as what is in the photo you posted. 

I can't help you with cup and bearing set up, as I just swapped the stock BB30 compact for a standard BB30 crank. I never changed the bearings or cups.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

41ants said:


> I am *NOT* confused as to what bearing assembly is needed if I am going with a set of Red or Force BB30 cranks*.*


*Fixed!* :thumbsup:


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

kirbdoggy said:


> I recently changed out the crankset on my CAAD10. Same frame as yours. I found a lot of white lithium grease in the bottom bracket, looked the same as what is in the photo you posted.


Yes, but this stuff may look like white lithium grease, but it certainly doesn't feel like it. It is very hard like resin or something.



CAADEL said:


> *Fixed!* :thumbsup:


Thanks CAADEL!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> I am trying to figure out a couple of things, as I want to get started on this asap. I removed the campy 68x42 cups from this frame


pity.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> pity.


I know I know... It's just not in the budget for me to go that route. I have to work with what I have laying around at the moment. Most of what I have already is a sram red/force mix.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

41ants said:


> I know I know... It's just not in the budget for me to go that route. I have to work with what I have laying around at the moment. Most of what I have already is a sram red/force mix.


Just kidding of course. FWIW I do have a Cannondale with the Campy cups installed dry, and there been no problems now in 2 seasons of my heavy (meaning weight, not distance), use.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

If you do go BB30 bearings vs GXP adaptor then use loctite presfit gapping compound. Also refered to as "green". 609 or 680 would be good. Would eliminate one potetial BB creaking source. Since you already have it open it would save time later.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Have my wheels ready. Alchaemy hubs laced up to some kinlin xr270's.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Well, that's a start.......sort of.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Finished it. Sort of a fat pig, but that is expected with a 60cm budget build. I am hoping it will ride nice.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

41ants said:


> Finished it. Sort of a fat pig, but that is expected with a 60cm budget build. I am hoping it will ride nice.



Looks nice. Hopefully you will post some more pics. 

Btw, did you consider using a black seatpost instead of the silver seatpost?


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Nope, the silver is what I had laying around so I just went with it. I might spray paint it.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Hell no...it's a Masterpiece right? I'd leave it as is, unless you replaced it outright. I don't know, 15 certainly is not a pig at all imo. And just noticed they changed the top tube logo from 11-12. I like the C better than the CAAD10


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

EuroSVT said:


> Hell no...it's a Masterpiece right? I'd leave it as is, unless you replaced it outright. I don't know, 15 certainly is not a pig at all imo. And just noticed they changed the top tube logo from 11-12. I like the C better than the CAAD10


I wasn't sure if this was an 11 or 12...


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Can you post the complete build list? Thanks



41ants said:


> Nope, the silver is what I had laying around so I just went with it. I might spray paint it.





EuroSVT said:


> Hell no...it's a Masterpiece right? I'd leave it as is, unless you replaced it outright.


I'm thinking you could easily sell the silver post and have a good portion of money for a new one.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

My seat post solution... Found this Cannondale post for $17


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

What size frame is this?

* Good score on the C'Dale post, looks good!


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

EuroSVT said:


> What size frame is this?
> 
> * Good score on the C'Dale post, looks good!


The frame is a 60CM.. This is my first c-dale, so I don't know that much about the seatpost. It has the word Wind on it? Not to sure what that means, but it seemed like I couldn't go wrong at that price. I also am awaiting a new stem C2 that I picked up for $10 shipped.


----------

